# Charlotte, NC



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking for a basic obedience trainer in Charlotte, NC or nearby areas. I have contacted ShilohK9 so far, but they are quite the drive from me. I am hoping there may be alternates or nearby trainers before I drive 300+ miles round trip and kill my wallet with gas prices. I do not however want to do any board and train, which seems common around NC. I would rather have the trainer train me to train the dog. :wub:

Thanks for any help!


----------



## flashpd (Feb 12, 2011)

There is a zoomroom in Charlotte now - don't know how good they are, but you can check them out.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Von Der Earnhardt - German Shepherd Breeder, NC. Kannapolis, NC


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe you can check in to joining a Schutzhund club and tell them up front that you only want to do OB. I thinking that working towards a BH and then an OB1 would be a great way to learn how to train your dog plus give you a goal to train for.


----------



## mac658 (Sep 22, 2012)

Doc said:


> Von Der Earnhardt - German Shepherd Breeder, NC. Kannapolis, NC


Thanks! I've been in contact with Barbara. 

I'll also be asking around for a local club.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

mac658 said:


> Thanks! I've been in contact with Barbara.
> 
> I'll also be asking around for a local club.


You are welcome


----------

